# One month on raw: Vet visit!



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

She was DELIGHTED with what the raw diet has done for Grimm. After months of seeing Grimm for chronic diarrhea, itchiness, underweight, nervous temperament, the vet was pleasantly surprised! Grimm has: Thicker softer shinier coat, tiny firm healthy stools, itch-free, and he has put on a whopping 8 lbs of solid, hard muscle. Tartar is disappearing from his teeth, and he is now better able to relax and settle. So much so, that after his initial beeline to the treat corner, he greeted each tech and the vet with kisses, instead of bouncing off the walls. After his rabies vaccine, he just relaxed on the floor and watched us talking-- a new behavior for Grimm, who is now able to concentrate better. This is new within the past month with the raw, and very evident as a difference from before when he was hyper, anxious, overexcited, and had trouble concentrating.

Needless to say, the vet was delighted! I provided her with a general monthly meal plan, explaining what each supplement or item was for. She kept it, and was extremely enthusiastic. I asked her to find any holes or weaknesses in my meal plans, and she said "This is exactly what he needs. This is exactly what a dog needs to be healthy!" She got excited about the olive oil, brewers yeast, tiny bit of kelp, yogurt, green tripe, weekly whole egg in shell, and salmon oil with vitamin E. Yes, the meat and bones intrigued, but she really was floored by the stuff to round out the diet. She liked the puree'd carrot/spinach/apple/blueberry that he gets a few times a week, too, in small quantity.

She said: "There's no need of the blood tests to be run every 6 months, they will basicly only show liver and kidney values. The proof of how the diet is working for a dog is if the dog feels well, if the coat looks good, and if the poops seem healthy."

Anyway, she was thrilled!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Woooo hoo! WTG Patti and Grimm! Glad to hear the diet is working so well for you both and that everyone is reaping the benefits.


----------



## mej0620 (Jul 1, 2007)

I too am a believer in raw. I switched my 12 year old a few months ago and his transformation is amazing. He often had "digestive problems", licking a spot on his leg until it was raw (he's had that spot for a year or two and nothing worked on it to make him stop), and limped very badly (from a broken knee injury a few years back), sometimes to the point of walking on only 3 legs. I am happy to report ALL of those problems are gone, and I have to attribute it to the diet. I figured he only has a limited amount of time left and I wanted it to be comfortable for him. He seems so much happier


----------



## Craig Caughlin (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow! That's a glowing review from a vet, to be sure!

Since I'm about to delve into the raw method as well, would you mind sharing with me your sample diet???

Thank you,
Craig


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Sure Craig, but I'm still a newbie too.. I'll PM you with the general diet I use. There's a sticky in this section though where everybody shared what their dogs eat.. i think it is under "Our Dogs Menus" or something like that.







i found it really helpful!


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Yay Grimm!!! Way to go Patti, I've decided to go Raw as well, its kinda scary, but I think we are doing the right thing, your success helps confirm that. Hope our new vet is as enthusiastic!


----------

